# is a CR2 battery the same as a CR123 ?



## zippo2008 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello all,

I hope somebody can answer what I hope is a good question.

I have an old film camera that takes the CR2 style battery. ( it is 3 volts )

I have been told that the CR2 and the CR123 are different batteries,
yet, on the Lenmar website, they say that the CR2 is compatible with the CR123 battery.

Can anyone confirm this to be true ?

Here is the Lenmar website page where I read about the CR2 being compatible with the CR123. When I say "compatible" I am talking about it being the same voltage, and the same physical size, so to the eye, it looks identical in shape ( so it could be used in place of the CR2 in a camera for example )

http://www.lenmar.com/TheSource/Sea...eready&catID=22&tool=search&smethod=batteryid

thank you for any help


----------



## etc (Oct 21, 2008)

No, CR2 is smaller in size. I am not sure what the purpose of CR2 is, CR123 does all it does and just as well.


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 21, 2008)

I have no idea what the webpage is talking about, but cr123a and cr2 is like AA and AAA cells, same general shape but latter is smaller.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 22, 2008)

*an old film camera *



Hey, i remember those !



_


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 22, 2008)

I have one use 123a cells, in fact it's still in the drawer somewhere. Of course I had no clue on cheap 123a back then and was paying $8 a pop at best buy.


----------



## ltiu (Oct 22, 2008)

zippo2008 said:


> http://www.lenmar.com/TheSource/Sea...eready&catID=22&tool=search&smethod=batteryid


 
That battery in lenmar's website is a rechargeable battery.

CR123a and CR2 are non-rechargeables.


----------



## Illum (Oct 22, 2008)

ltiu said:


> That battery in lenmar's website is a rechargeable battery.
> 
> CR123a and CR2 are non-rechargeables.



that only that...
cr123As are around 1200-1400mah while cr2s are about 800mah

I'd ignore that site altogether tyvm:green:


----------

